# MV Rapana



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking for information on the MV Rapana my father in law sailed on her in 1950 as a J.O.S. He's wondering what happened to her. 
Bob


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

There is a Dutch tanker built 1935 around this era which was BU in Hong Kong 1958.

Hawkey01


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

MV Rapana was a Mercant Aircraft Carrier during WWII. Built in 1935 by Wilton-Fijenoord, Schiedam, the Netherlands, she was renamed Rotula in 1950 and scrapped at Osaka, Japan in 1958.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Rapana


----------

